# Dual boiler or duo temp?



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm just after opinions on both machines if possible from people who have used them. I'm likely to be in the market for an upgrade soon and like the look of both. Obviously there's a decent price difference between the two so I'm just wondering if it's worth paying the extra for the dual boiler. I currently have a 6 year old delonghi which is on its last legs I think.

All opinions/views welcome

cheers


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The db has a lot more tunes to play!


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

You wont be disappointed with the DB. Ive only had mine a week but loving it so far


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And your grinder is ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I have the sage dose control pro. That's why I'm debating between the two I think. The duo temp would work perfectly fine I'm sure but I think I'm ready to step it up a gear. If I'm being honest yes I'd much prefer the dual boiler but need some good excuses ready for the wife!!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Do you like red ones?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd prefer black to go with my grinder. Are they on offer in red?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

They are if you check the for sale section


----------



## Ritch (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm two years in with my DTP and still loving it, but am at the point where an upgrade would be lovely and that, in my head, would only mean a DB. The piggy bank isn't looking promising though, so it's a while off.

If you're ready to take it to another level, which is where I'm at, then I'd suggest the DTP is only going to tide you over for a short while and then you'll potentially be on the upgrade path again. Given that, if your budget permits, skip the DTP and go for the DB; cheaper in the long run, I'd suggest.

If you do get a DB, keep quiet about it, would you? I'll only get jealous.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well after much deliberation with the wife I was advised not to go for the dual boiler (even though it had 35% off!) so I went for the dual temp pro. Absolutely stunning machine and to be honest at this point in my life it was probably the right decision. Having two young sons means I wouldn't be able to fully appreciate the db and put the time in to play around with it. The dtp so far is a very nice machine though. The pf feels great to hand and the steam wand is brilliant. I love the "thunk thunk thunk" as you steam. Overall very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## Ritch (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh no, that's all wrong! The grinder has to go on the right; it's the law! ;-)









But yes, it's a cracking piece of kit and the endless quantity of steam (as long as you don't run out of water!) is excellent. Steaming ain't rapid, granted, but it can produce some fantastic microfoam with ease and, overall, I'm still delighted with it nearly two years in.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

That's an old photo. Grinder is now on the right haha. Hmm I see you have a tamping mat, I think that will be the next thing to go in the amazon basket. I've just ordered a sleek rhinowares stealth black pitcher (sage one came misshapen) so I can't wait to use it. Yes steaming the milk is very steady which I don't mind at all and like you say it's pretty much perfect every time. It's nice to hear that you're still very happy with yours, I think I will be too especially after using an old delonghi for so long. Do you happen to know if the portafilter handle will come off? I want to make a new one from old skateboards


----------



## Ritch (Aug 23, 2015)

Aah, you've seen the light and the grinder's on the right! 

Her indoors bought me the Sage pitcher with the built-in temperature strip and I must say that, whilst I was dubious at first, it's actually been pretty handy, so kudos to her!

I have to confess that I'd not tried to loosen the handle and, based on my luck with such things, it'd come off and then not go back on! I've just had a quick try out of curiosity, but couldn't get it to move with moderate pressure; maybe it needs additional brute force, unless the polished end cap comes off at all and there's some fixing behind it? Just pulling random ideas out of the air now!

Oh, and the tamping mat is just a Cafelat Corner jobbie; I think it came in at £12 from Amazon when it was on offer. I think I'm going to try one of those adjustable mats though; the ones that click when the pre-defined pressure is applied. I have a dodgy wrist (insert wrist-based joke here) and I don't think it's helping with consistency, so maybe the clicky-mat will help.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I've reverted back to my thermometer until I get better so maybe in the future I'll look into those pitchers. Tamp mat I picked up from amazon which fits perfectly up on the cup warmer when not in use. Stuff like that makes me happy haha.

Oh oh the portafilter handle is like a resin bonded thing I think. I took off the rubber gromet to investigate and yeah, I don't think that's going anywhere. I've actually ordered a second portafilter. I'm going to go naked with that one and see how it ends up. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I had a Batista express, was loving it but had a few issues with consistency, currently without a machine and looking for my next purchase.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Any ideas what you're going to get next?


----------

